# [SOLVED] Driver pack for ASUS K54C laptop



## desireslearning (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi guys!


I'm looking for a driver pack for my asus k54c laptop. Do you know where should I go to get it? I have tried the asus website but there is no such thing as complete package for my laptop. I have to download them individually. I am running windows 7 ultimate 64bit.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Driver pack for ASUS K54C laptop*

All drivers should be downloaded individually from the computer manufacturers web site_ only_. Drivers do not come in_ Packs._ 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, are there any devices with Yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers. Only devices with Yellow marks need to have drivers installed. If there are no yellow flags, then you do not need to download any drivers unless there is a device that is not behaving. 
If you need drivers, go to the Asus site, ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download K54C choose your version of Windows and then download _only_ the drivers that you need in the *Device Manager. *


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Driver pack for ASUS K54C laptop*

Exactly what he said, don't use any third party driver packs or installers.


----------



## desireslearning (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Driver pack for ASUS K54C laptop*

Ok guys. I just downloaded them individually. I just thought I could have one package installer to make them all work. Thanks for your help.


----------

